# My Beautiful Little Girl, Lumen



## Cathie (Mar 17, 2013)

I had to put my little girl Lumen to sleep last night and i'm missing her like crazy 

I apologize for the long heavy post, just need somewhere to express how i feel and share her life with someone!


Let me tell you a bit about her condition.
I rehomed Lumen 1st June this year from a shelter. Her age was unknown and original guess at 3-4 years. Later inspection suggested older, around 4-5 years.

I got her as a playmate for my boy Dexter, he was scared of ferrets to the point that he wet or poo himself and ran away screaming. Lumen was so calm and loving, so patient as it did take a while, but soon changed his attitude, just a shame she was taken away from us so soon!

She had a fairly bald stomach and thin tail which suggested to me she had an adrenal tumour. 
I shortly went to the vet for blood tests and ultrascans etc which confirmed a 4cm tumour on her left adrenal gland. My vets said nothing could be done, basically that's it for her and operating would push her to die on the table.

I didn't accept this and went to see an amazing vet Iain in Cambridge.
Iain operated on her and she pulled through so well. Unfortunately it was too late and the cells were cancerous. She was given approx 6 months left.

She responded well, was given an implant and her fur grew back except on her tail which was practically bald by now.

She did sleep loads but i guess that comes with age. But she ate well, drank loads and went to the toilet fine.
Recently she lost interest in interacting with my boy and she did start to breath heavier at night. Past couple days i noticed her giving little groans and moans when she ate, but she still ate well. I just think she was out of breath as she was on a full raw diet. I gave her some softer food yesterday morning and she ate that well, no problems.

I made an emergency appointment for Friday just gone as i had concerns with her breathing and she became bigger within her stomach again. At first i thought it could be fat, but it was too firm to be that.

Iain confirmed she had a fluid build up and tried to release some but a lot of it was pocketed and hard to reach. He done another scan which confirmed another two tumours, possibly a third one. She was given a couple weeks left.

It was quite a late night so she went straight to bed when we got home. Saturday morning was fine, toilet ok, eating and drinking well.
We had a little play around the house and she didn't appear out of breath at all, she was enjoying herself. I wasn't concerned.
She went to rest in her special box she has. She kept looking at me when i came near and i took her out for a cuddle.
She went to sleep on my bed but then i noticed her breathing became really rapid. I thought maybe the play time had tire her out but then she went really limp. She wouldn't respond to water or ferretone on my fingers.
Her gums went pale and although she was breathing, she was unconscious and wasn't responding.

I booked an emergency appointment to my original vets near me and had her put to sleep.
Vet confirmed she was unconscious. He couldn't get a vein so injected her in the stomach first to relax her a bit more. Then another to put her to sleep. She drifted off slowly and didn't appear in any pain.
The hardest part was walking away, leaving her there in the cold vets office 

This is Lumen on the 1st June 2013 when i was bringing her home


This is our first snuggles. The first time i truly felt like we bonded


I call this photo "Romeo and Juliet".
It took a while for my boy to feel safe around her, but i know he loves her even if he was scared at the start!


She has a special dig box that she hides and chills out in.
My boy Dexter is very nosy and she gives him a little nudge that, you either come in here and cuddle me, or you go. Made me laugh every time


This is her back in her special box after her operation! 


Lumen loved nothing more than chilling out in her hammocks.
I remember when i brought her home from her operation, i took the ramp and second level out of her cage and moved everything to the bottom, except one hammock hanging at the top. I left the room to get some food and came back, she was in the hammock. She must of climbed the sides of the cage, very naughty as she was in recovery, but made me laugh. She loves the swinging hammocks too much!


Here i am taking her for a run around in a field the night before her operation. I wanted her to have one last playtime with me just in case. I've never seen her so full of life and enjoying herself so much. I was planning on taking her again this week but it was too late 






Sleeping in her hammock on the way home from her run!


She was tiny but ate anything and everything! Had to keep the bad food up high away from her when i was trying to eat!






The first time i could get them together without Dexter running away in fear!


After that, he always wanted what she was having!


Christmas Eve




Christmas Day






I took her around my partners on Friday night after the vet visit. She clearly thought his bed sheets were too clean and white!


Saturday lunch time, asleep again her in box after her playtime. Shortly after that she become unconcious


Laying in my arms before the trip to the vets. The fact she looks so peaceful is comforting. I don't think she suffered too much or if she did, not for long


I miss you little girl. Me and Dexter can't wait to see you again. It's not the same here without you  My heart is broken and i'd do anything to experience it all again with you  Hope we meet again x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What a wonderful touching post for such a beautiful girl thankyou so so much for sharing her pictures.


----------

